# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  ΥΠΝΗΛΙΑ-ΖΑΛΑΔΑ

## minaspap

Καλησπερα σε ολα τα μελη του φορουμ,καλο χειμωνα να εχουμε!Απο χθες το απογευμα με εχει πιασει μια περιεργη κουραση,με υπνηλια κα ζαλαδα.Σημερα ξεκινησα θεραπεια με ενα καινουργιο φαρμακο το Seroquel,παιρνω ηδη ζαναξ και λαντοζ εδω και 2 χρονια.Απο τη στιγμη που πηρα την 1η δωση(100mg)νιωθω απιστευτη υπνηλια,κλεινουν συνεχεια τα ματια μου,νιωθω εντονη ζαλαδα και κοποση,δεν μπορω να παρω τα ποδια μου!Εχει χρησιμοποιησει κανεις απο εσας το Seroquel?Υπαρχει περιπτωση αυτα που νιωθω να ειναι παρενεργειες του φαρμακου?Ανησυχω μηπως ειναι κατι το παθολογικο....

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Γεια σου. Απο οτι βλεπω και οι δυο πεσαμε στην περιπτωση. Πηρα εχθες το βραδυ Seroquel 100mg και ...μαμηθηκα στον υπνο. Ακριβως οπως τα γραφεις "περιεργη κουραση,με υπνηλια κα ζαλαδα". Κοι μομουν απο εχθες το βραδυ μεχρι σημερα το απογευμα στις 3 με 3 ενδιαμεσα διαλειματα. Μιλαμε για πολυ ηλιθια κατασταση μου ξαναεμφανιστικαν τα συμπτωματα της καταθλιψης, της σπαστικης κολιτιδας και του αυχενικου με αλλα λογια σαν να ξαναβρεθηκα στην ιδια κατασταση προτου ξεκινησω την θεραπεια για αγχωδη διαταραχη και καταθλιψη. Εγω δεν ξαναπαιρνω. Ξαναγυριζω στην θεραπεια με ξαναξ και εφεξορ. Τα Seroquel μου τα εδωσε γιατι ξυπναω το βραδυ (διαταραγμενος υπνος) αλλα αυτο που εζησα σημερα ειναι πολυ αθλιο. Τα συγκεκριμενα χαπια μου ξαναεβγαλαν τα ψυχοσωματικα μου προβληματα.

----------

